# Word of the Day: Poignant



## Matrix (Jul 5, 2020)

*poignant */ˈpɔɪnjənt/ adj. having a strong effect on your feelings, especially in a way that makes you feel sad.


----------



## Matrix (Jul 5, 2020)

The movie "Never Let Me Go" tells a very *poignant* love story.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 5, 2020)

Sometimes I notice a very poignant article online, which causes me to rapidly feel very emotional.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 5, 2020)

A topic can be educational, at the same time as poignant, which makes it something we will remember for a long time afterwards.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 6, 2020)

Life has its poignant parts but also many other parts that can bring many positive feelings!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 6, 2020)

My son, who died at age 30, gave me a stuffed toy mouse in his youth - I named it Pathos Mouse, because of the expression on its face. It has ridden on the dash of my car for many decades and fills me with poignant memories whenever I drive.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 6, 2020)

The early deaths of my parents has had a lasting and poignant effect on me.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2020)

My friend @Em in Ohio , made a very poignant post before this one


----------

